# Question on Rating



## Carnifex (Jan 26, 2002)

I've noticed that little Rating bar with the little stars in it for some story hours - I was wondering how you go about voting for them?


----------



## drnuncheon (Jan 26, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *I've noticed that little Rating bar with the little stars in it for some story hours - I was wondering how you go about voting for them? *




Look down in the lower right hand corner of the page - you'll see a 'Rate this thread' dropdown.

J


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 26, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Rune (Jan 27, 2002)

I've rated a few threads in the Story Hours section, but it occurs to me that I don't know what the use is.  Fans of story hours are always going to give high ratings to the story hours that they like, and people who aren't fans don't read them anyway.  After a while, we'll get 5 star ratings for every story hour that has readers.  Or we'll get a lot with none, because no one sees the point of rating them.  Either way, they aren't much use.  The Story Hours tend to come with their own rating system.

And, for the record, I'm giving this thread a 5.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 27, 2002)

Ratings have been turned off in the Story Hour board. Go here for more information. Thanks.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Ratings essentially mean nothing because as it is right now the only people who take the time to rate a thread are those who will give that thread a high rating (generally, at least). This means that all threads will have high ratings, regardless of other factors. That means that ratings won't really mean anything.

Heck, just turn off ratings entirely, I say.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 29, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *Ratings essentially mean nothing because as it is right now the only people who take the time to rate a thread are those who will give that thread a high rating (generally, at least). This means that all threads will have high ratings, regardless of other factors. That means that ratings won't really mean anything.
> 
> Heck, just turn off ratings entirely, I say. *



I disagree; people also might give a thread a _low_ rating. Also, rating is nifty for troll threads.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 29, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I disagree; people also might give a thread a low rating. Also, rating is nifty for troll threads.  *



Maybe we can hope that the low-raters will cancel out the high-raters and we'll get an actual rating for some threads !


----------



## Someguy (Jan 29, 2002)

i'm just surpirsed that this hasn't been abused, I know that if someone gave a thread I made a low vote, I would start into a downwolrd spiral, losing self esteem and ending up asking my bookie for money for that horse that *will* come in...


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 30, 2002)

I don't like ratings, because there's to QC and no real way to make the numbers meaningful.


----------

